# FLR(M) apply in person, approved, experience sharing



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First of all, I applied in person yesterday 21 of June for my FLR(M) visa, and got approved. Will have to wait for my permit card for 7 working days though. I would like to thank you all very much. I have learn so much from this forum since I started preparing for my Visa. A big thank you to Lauren_999, AnAmericanInSctoland and Joppa. Great advice!!!

Secondly, I would like to share my experience. However, its purely based on my experience, I am not a solisitor, so don't hold me against the advice I give 

1. How does it work if you apply a spouse visa WITHIN the UK in person?

1) You download the form online, fill it, upload it, pay it. It will ask you to print out a form after you paid. You will have to print it, sign it then take it with you to the appointment.
2) You book an appointment with the border Agency
3) You go there. 5 minutes through the security, 5 minutes when the receiption ask you a few questions, such as are you married ( to make sure you have filled in the right form). 5 minutes at the cashier, they don't ask you to pay again if you have paid online. They will give you an receipt. Then 5 minutes when they take your fingerprints and a facial photo. After that, you can either wait there for 1hour and 39 minutes ( the average time they take to make a decision of the FLR(M) visa in the Cardiff office), or you could choose to go out for a cup of coffee then come back. You will get a confirmation letter if they approve your Visa on that day. 

2. What about translation?

1. I am Chinese, and our marriage certificate is in Chinese, so we paid 48pounds to get it translated and certified. I don't think it's neccessary to get it certified now thinks back.


3. Evidence of Relationship

I have a whole folder of evidence proving our relationship, such as receipts, photos, emails etc. They ( people who make a decision on whether issue you a visa or not) didn't even take that folder. They told me as long as we are married, a marriage certificate is good enough!!!! A bit of shock because I spend a very long time preparing for the relationship folder!!! They said those documents are only useful if you are applying for a settlement visa.

4. Personal Statment

We wrote about 1500 words each for our statments which include how we met, when did we marry, what are our future plans etc. They didn't take many other documents, but they did take these statements. So I guess they are important, at least for my case.

That's all for now! Thank you again for your help. and Good luck for those who are applying soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

laurayang said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all, I applied in person yesterday 21 of June for my FLR(M) visa, and got approved. Will have to wait for my permit card for 7 working days though. I would like to thank you all very much. I have learn so much from this forum since I started preparing for my Visa. A big thank you to Lauren_999, AnAmericanInSctoland and Joppa. Great advice!!!
> 
> ...


Great news, Laura, congratulations! And great info on your experience-that's sure to help people in similar conditions.


----------

